# What do you guys think about this set up?



## Tdizzle412 (Dec 6, 2004)

I think I finally figured out what I'm going to do about audio in my car..
4 Infinity 6.5's
1 12" Sub (not sure what one yet)
1 Alpine 4 Channel Amp
Alpine head unit

I'm going to run a channel to the door speakers and run the back speakers off the head unit..Then I'll bridge the other two channels and put that into the 12..

What you guys think about this set up?


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Tdizzle412 said:


> I think I finally figured out what I'm going to do about audio in my car..
> 4 Infinity 6.5's
> 1 12" Sub (not sure what one yet)
> 1 Alpine 4 Channel Amp
> ...


Okay here is what I agree on in your setup plan:

The ///Alpine head unit
1 set of 6.5 comps
sub (do a search its been discussed to death on here recently)
4 channel amp

Now in your car, it would not be advisable to add the rear speakers, Just take the $$ and put it towards a better pair of front components and the 4 channel amp. Not that I dont like the ///Alpine amps, but they cost quite a bit, you could sacrifice a very small amount of quality and get a Hifonics, Orion, or DEI multichannel amp and save a shite load of $$$.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

It amazes me how much Infinity speakers are bashed all over the net, yet how many people still decide to get them. Look elsewhere for the speakers, you can do MUCH better for the same price or cheaper


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

The rear channels on your headunit will start to clip way before the 4ch amp will so you may run into problems.

I would recomend 2 things. Spend the extra money on better fronts and no rears and do a stereo front and mono the rear to the sub.

Or best bet is to get the 4ch amp and run those to your speakers. Then don't buy a sub yet, save up and buy a sub or two and an amp atleast 500watts at the same time.

When I was competing I had my car setup like this. 
4ch Rockford amp 
front chanels running Boston Accoustics tweeters in the kicks panels 
rear chanels running Boston Accoustics midbass in the doors
no crossovers just the ones built in to the amp

2CH RF amp 475 watts
Bridged to a pair of 10" Alpine type R subs

I had some issues with the sound...mostly the tweeters but it sounded much better than the average street vehicle.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Binger said:


> The rear channels on your headunit will start to clip way before the 4ch amp will so you may run into problems.


thats what fade is for.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't think its worth the risk


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

that's what the gain is for, turn the volume up until the rear starts to clip, and then set the amp's gain at that volume setting


----------



## vspec323 (Jan 6, 2005)

for your own sake dont go with sony or rf because they suck! invest in kicker , eclipse or jl


----------

